# Advice on getting pasport restamped after L1 Extension with DUI



## rowanj1975 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi there,
I am looking for some advice on my situation.

I am in the 5th and final year of my L1 Visa (received extension last year) but have not travelled outside the US since my extension.

We are actually relocating back to the UK this summer but my company needs me to fly to the UK if possible for two weeks a.s.a.p.

I realize that I will need to schedule an appointment up front for restamping in London to allow me to get back in to the US but I am wondering what my options are if my visa stamping is rejected.

I had a DUI in California in 2009 and did leave and come back in after this on my original stamping but my wife and 3 kids are still here and I am wondering what happens if my visa stamping is not succesfull.

Would I be able to quickly obtain a Business visa or other visa to allow me to get back in so that we can organize our relocation back to the UK? I cannot risk my wife being left here herself to orgainze our relocation.


----------

